# Corn on the cob Knife!



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Holy crap! They are nice looking! The corn cobb looks alot better than I though it would.

Great job on all of them!

:thumbs_up. :thumbs_up


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome...I really like the stainless bolster and nickel silver mosaic..The layered look is great!

Any tips on how to stabilize the cob?...Is this dipped or painted or something? 
I guess i dont quite understand stabalized...Whats that mean?

Blade design & file work are real nice! You are darn good!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

works of art for sure


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

YBSLO said:


> Awesome...I really like the stainless bolster and nickel silver mosaic..The layered look is great!
> 
> Any tips on how to stabilize the cob?...Is this dipped or painted or something?
> I guess i dont quite understand stabalized...Whats that mean?
> ...


no I purchased the cob stabilized. Its basically a process where a resin is forced into the cob so you get a hard epoxy filled corn cob same as wood or anything else, they are stabilising a lot of different materials today, cactus, corn, pine cone, sticks anything and they have been doing wood for ever, the buckeye is also stabilised.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks awesome!!


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Those look great. The corn cob one is really neat! I would have never guessed that's what it was made from.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

nice job.i thought it was somekind of snake skin at first,i like the full tang filing as well,beautiful job as always,have a Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

That knife is insane, you are a true craftsman!!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Good stuff man, they look great.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Once again you have come up with something orignal and different Great job Have you thought of a snake skin handle. Merry christmas and a Happy New Years I will talk to you later :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

#1 Hogger said:


> Once again you have come up with something orignal and different Great job Have you thought of a snake skin handle. Merry christmas and a Happy New Years I will talk to you later :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


Yes but it creeps me out...lol.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Im not a knife person but I'll have to say that corn cob knife is very nice looking. Good job...


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

brenth said:


> Im not a knife person but I'll have to say that corn cob knife is very nice looking. Good job...


thanks, every one is a knife person deep down inside somewhere....lol.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Are any of these 3 up for grab???????


----------



## skinnyreds (Dec 9, 2008)

First, Merry Christmas!! Second those are some beautiful knives, each a true work of art in their own rite. The con on the cob is growing on me for sure, but I still have a place for the simplicity of the paracord knife! I would be honored to own any of them.
MM


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

Your knives are amazing! They belong in a museum. Truly a work of art. I would love to own one of your knives. It is so hard to find that kind of craftsmanship.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## Big DnTN (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent work as always! I would have never thought of corn cob.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Update...corn on the cob sucks, stepped out of the house this morning and the tempertaure change caused a couple of the kernals to pop out, I cant have that so I'm out on con on the cob...all that work... but thats what hapens when you experiment. knife will not be for sale period, I'm just glad it happened to me and not someone else.


----------



## skinnyreds (Dec 9, 2008)

That STINKS, it was becoming more appealing every time I looked at it!


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

guess you have to make a snake scale knife now!!lol


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## roverdisc98 (Nov 11, 2011)

have to say, awesome knives!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

looks great!


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

I "assemble" knives. You have "created" one! Beautiful!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Incredible Work!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

You knife builders continue to amaze me every time. 
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## skinnyreds (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

i actually thought it wass going to be a corn cob with a knife blade on it. but this is good too


----------



## skinnyreds (Dec 9, 2008)

The knife arrived today, It looks better in person and feels great in the hand! I cannot wait to put it to use! Your craftsmanship on this knife is even better then the last.
Thank you for the hard work and dedication that you have put into your craftsmanship.
I look forward to working together on the future products that we previously discussed.
Mike


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

The Corn Cobb Knife is for sure one of my favorites! Great job.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Unreal craftsmanship. Love the corn knife.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

those are amazing


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

How is it that I am just now seeing these? Too bad the corn cob didn't work too well, it looked excellent.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> How is it that I am just now seeing these? Too bad the corn cob didn't work too well, it looked excellent.


I'm thinking about giving it one more try, the handle is holding up just fine minus the one little blemish, maybe it was just something I did wrong.


----------

